# 2013 growing conditions worse than 2012 so far



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

http://www.agweb.com/blog/Farmland_Forecast_148/

Here are parts of the article:

Crop Progress: Weather Slows Corn Planting in Late May

JUN 03, 2013

As of June 2, 2013 91% of the U.S. corn crop has been planted. Corn that has emerged was at 74%, down 8% from the five year average and down 22% from the previous year. Corn conditions were 7% of the crop in poor or very poor conditions, compared to 5% last year. And corn in good or excellent conditions was 63%, compared to 72% last year.

Soybeans planted were at 57%, behind the five year average of 74%. Last year at this time, 76% of soybeans had emerged, but only 31% have emerged as of June 2, 2013.

Winter wheat conditions were 43% of the crop in poor or very poor condition compared to only 18% at the same time last year. Winter wheat in good or excellent condition was 32%, compared to 52% last year. Last year at this time, 88% of winter wheat had headed, but only 73% has headed this year.

As of June 2, 2013 80% of the spring wheat has been planted, lagging the 100% planted last year. Of the spring wheat crop, 61% has emerged compared to the five year average of 80%.

Wet Weather Causing Havoc for Farmers

JUN 03, 2013

Extremely wet and abnormally cold weather has led to farmers now pondering if planting a corn crop in 2013 economically makes sense. Planting corn, farmers would experience significant yield loss due to such a late plant date and a short time to fully mature in the fields. Crop insurance agencies offer prevented planting coverage which allows farmers to submit an insurance claim due to poor planting weather and the inability to plant their crop in the allotted time frame crop insurance agencies require. Many farmers in Minnesota, Wisconsin, Iowa, and Illinois are now making decisions on whether to submit for prevented planting or switch to planting soybeans instead of corn.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

We had a very wet spring and temperatures were pretty wild. Not ideal for planting. Our planet's natural mechanisms to maintain relatively moderate temperature has been thrown out of whack. 
We need to start planting trees. Lots of them, and reduce our carbon footprint.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

O cant you see the food prices going up, and now fuel as well.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

ContinualHarvest said:


> We had a very wet spring and temperatures were pretty wild. Not ideal for planting. Our planet's natural mechanisms to maintain relatively moderate temperature has been thrown out of whack.
> We need to start planting trees. Lots of them, and reduce our carbon footprint.


Good luck with that tree planting thing, Here in Maine truck after truck all over the state and Canada too, are non stop hauling. People who own land here get a little behind on bills, they have tree companies come out and clean up.


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

helicopter5472 said:


> Good luck with that tree planting thing, Here in Maine truck after truck all over the state and Canada too, are non stop hauling. People who own land here get a little behind on bills, they have tree companies come out and clean up.


I lease to a pulp wood company the does a pretty good job of thinning and replanting. Not like 30 years ago when they would clear cut everything.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

alwaysready said:


> I lease to a pulp wood company the does a pretty good job of thinning and replanting. Not like 30 years ago when they would clear cut everything.


My husband has been a logger and log buyer for 30 years.
What you speak of doesn't happen in Ky and Tn.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

BillS said:


> http://www.agweb.com/blog/Farmland_Forecast_148/
> 
> Here are parts of the article:
> 
> ...


Per who ... MSM ...

Do some research on your own. (sorry)

They tell you what you want to hear ... I looked back and guess what ... no record broken for our area. Did we have a late frost ... yes, but it didn't break the record. Did we have a lot of rain??? Yes, but we have not broke the record.

It is a MSM story ... do a little research to find out the truth.

:soapboxrant:

sorry ...


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I am way behind here also but do expect to get good summer crops, depending on the weather. The spring crops we will have to see how long the 90's hold off. By what I have in already I should be able to do quite a bit of canning, if things produce that is.

Come on now, it is gardening/farming! You can have a crappy start and then a great summer producing bumper crops. You can have a great spring then it all fizzles out in the summer. Fall could be fantastic and all you have to do is hold off harvesting for a few more weeks. Get the crops in and see how it goes.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

I am visiting Leavenworth Kansas and many of the corn fields, the corn is only a few inches tall, as compared to California, where the corn is over a foot tall. Many of the corn fields have flood wash-out and the planted corn is gone.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

*Andi said:


> Per who ... MSM ...
> 
> Do some research on your own. (sorry)
> 
> ...


I don't think you understand the article. It's giving crop statistics for the whole country. It doesn't matter on a national basis what weather conditions are where you live. For the country as a whole, crop conditions are worse today than a year ago.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

What about that old saying for corn....knee high by the 4th of July, I herd that saying as I was growing up in Colorado so that's must be a mid western thing...


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Well here in Co especially SE CO the conditions are brutal. We didn't have a late wet spring, just a hot dry dry one and the farms are drying up and blowing away. Almost dustbowl conditions with 3 years with below average rain. If you have water thank the Lord and spare a bucket or two! Right now there is a massive wildfire between Denver & CO Springs because of very hot & very dry conditions. Water restrictions look to be upcoming this summer.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Yep, I used to live in the Black Forest area, I see it's on fire, My kids live in Aurora and say water is already limited for lawns. We have a cabin about 12 miles from Estes Park, (Meeker Park) and the stream from Meeker is low for this time of the year. I see more people moving towards the East as the water get scarce.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

helicopter5472 said:


> What about that old saying for corn....knee high by the 4th of July, I herd that saying as I was growing up in Colorado so that's must be a mid western thing...


Nope. We have the same saying in the east.


----------

